# Most-Wanted Fugitive Caught in Philippines



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(Manila, Philippines) A dangerous most-wanted fugitive Asian Boyz gang-member, Marvin "Shy Boy" Mercado, has been captured by Filipino immigration agents along with his brother, Pierre, in Quezon City.

Mercado, 34, has been hiding in the Philippines for 11 years while Pierre, 33, has been on the run since 2000.

From AMW:Los Angeles Detectives have been tracking Marvin Mercado for more than a decade now. LAPD says Mercado is a feared member of the Asian Boyz, a violent Asian street gang in Los Angeles. Since the early 1990's, police have connected Mercado to multiple gang-related crimes including burglary, robbery, attempted murder, and murder.​According to Immigration Commissioner Marcelino Libanan, deportation proceedings will be conducted immediately to return the two thug-criminals to the U.S.

http://interested-participant.blogspot.com/


----------

